

In the Long Run with Jeff Bezos - jaf12duke
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/10/1/in-the-long-run-with-jeff-bezos.html

======
yarapavan
His princeton's speech is a personal favorite of mine. And specifically these
following questions:

 _Tomorrow, in a very real sense, your life -- the life you author from
scratch on your own -- begins._

 _How will you use your gifts? What choices will you make?_

 _Will inertia be your guide, or will you follow your passions?_

 _Will you follow dogma, or will you be original?_

 _Will you choose a life of ease, or a life of service and adventure?_

 _Will you wilt under criticism, or will you follow your convictions?_

 _Will you bluff it out when you're wrong, or will you apologize?_

 _Will you guard your heart against rejection, or will you act when you fall
in love?_

 _Will you play it safe, or will you be a little bit swashbuckling?_

 _When it's tough, will you give up, or will you be relentless?_

 _Will you be a cynic, or will you be a builder?_

 _Will you be clever at the expense of others, or will you be kind?_

------
aniket_ray
My personal values match those of Bezos. I have also also lived by the regret
minimization framework (although I never called it that).

I believe the only way to live is to live in the long term. Short term
problems that trouble you at the present are exactly that, short term.

Could anybody recommend a good biography of his life?

~~~
inovica
There are a few books about Amazon itself which covers a lot about Bezos. I
read one in 2001, which was called "Amazon.com - Get Big Fast" which was a
fascinating read, but I think if you look on Amazon (!) and read the reviews
there are a few out there worth reading

------
jonathanjaeger
For those who want it in video format, here's Bezos on regret minimization
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwG_qR6XmDQ>

